

Show HN: Location Extraction API Launch, Place Spotter - s3f0
http://blog.mapplas.com/post/97139204384/location-extraction-api-launch-place-spotter

======
chippy
This is similar to Yahoo's old Placemaker and a few other services out there.
Extracting locations is quite tricky.

I tried "St Francis near the statue of liberty. Going to new york to see the
queen." but it gave a zero results result.

~~~
s3f0
Try this: St Francis near the Statue of Liberty. Going to New York to see the
queen. You have use small caps, we are sensitive to small caps :)

------
chippy
What data does this use for locations? And what is the license for the
results?

~~~
s3f0
We have use open data: Census, OSM, geonames... so the data is open:
[http://opendatacommons.org/licenses/odbl/](http://opendatacommons.org/licenses/odbl/)
If do you have any more info let me know.

